# Any Pontiac fans?



## !! Grand Am !! (Feb 6, 2006)

Just curious if there were any Pontiac fans on here. I currently have a 2000 Grand Am GT1.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

I am a huge pontiac fan. I love the third generation firebirds. I had one but sadly its time came. I'm hoping to sell my truck and buy a really nice firebird in the near future.


----------



## !! Grand Am !! (Feb 6, 2006)

manofsorrow said:


> I am a huge pontiac fan. I love the third generation firebirds. I had one but sadly its time came. I'm hoping to sell my truck and buy a really nice firebird in the near future.


Good stuff. Are you considering the GTO? I like the newer ls2-equipped models. :grin:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I miss my old 86 Firebird ! Rumor has it that GM is considering reviving the Camaro/Firebird line !


----------



## bandit109 (Nov 1, 2005)

check this out 

http://www.chevy.com/performance/ 

:grin:


----------



## LYON69 (Oct 30, 2009)

I support Pontiac. And I from LYONS, in France.
GO Olympique Lyonnais !!!


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Firebirds were great, but haven't they gone now?

EDIT: OOPS! Just saw the date of the OP. :grin:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Yep, the Firebird is gone. However, there are rumors there will be a Trans Am in the future. Under what badge, who knows. I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I always liked that old Pontiac badge :sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You will never know which model may be resurected. The Chevy Camaro disappeared but has returned. The Firebird is too close to the Camaro and my choice for a Pontiac retro would be the GTO.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

GM tried reviving the GTO and it flopped. Seemed like a nice enough car to me, but reading some of the car boards, it seems the car didn't have enough muscle car look to it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I do remember the last ditch effort to revive the GTO and agree that the appearance could have been better. The new Camaro is the answer to Ford's Mustang retro look. No matter what the automakers do they can never bring the real classic back unless they drag out the old dies and tooling. Modern tech for performance would greatly enhance a car from years gone by.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

A lot of the old muscle cars can be upgraded with EFI, modern ignitions and computer controls, suspensions, etc. Lot of money involved doing that.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pontiac? did somebody say Pontiac?
I love Pontiac, my parents had an old Pontaic station wagon back in the 60's that ran like a tank. I drive that thing until the engine finally said no more, in 1995 I bought a 1978 Pontiac Bonnie  power EVERYTHING! it rode smoother than ANY cadi of Lincoln on the road. Other than my pickups and Blazers and Jeeps, this is what I miss. She was White, with a vinyl top, 400 cid engine HEI ign system 350 turbo trans.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hopefully someone will bring them back, they made some amazing cars :sigh:


----------



## LYON69 (Oct 30, 2009)

LYON69 said:


> I support Pontiac. And I from LYONS, in France.
> GO Olympique Lyonnais !!!


What do you think about the city of my hearth, LYONS ?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you live far enough up in the hills that I would LOVE to drive a V8 440 cid Pontiac on your city's roads on my way out into the countryside


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Been a long time since the vintage V8s. I don't know why wolfen would want to to put a Chrysler engine in a Poncho. I'd stick with the 455 ci....LOL. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontiac_V8_engine

Just having fun.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

OOPS! meant 400cid I would have got it right had there been a spellchecker for numbers LOL.
And yea 1 455 might be better, but would it fit in the car I'd take? (1978 Bonnie fully loaded)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's squeezin it a little... I had a 78 Cutlass Supreme....same car. I only had the 260.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Then I'd have to go with a 250 or a 400 with either a 350 turbo or 400 turbo transmission
And of course a 2.63:1 Spicier rear end with a LSD, with a liquid filled drive shaft  

Of course the Spicer rear would have to be before Dana bought them out.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My wife has a little Sunfire.


----------



## FourOhFour (Dec 14, 2009)

Little G.T.O, she's really lookin' fine
three deuces and a 4-speed,
and a 389
Listen to her tachin' up now,
Listen to her wi-i-i-ind
C'mon turn her on, wind her up, blow her out
G.T.O.


----------

